# Tipps zum Webdesign lernen



## fac3l3ss (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte schon immer eine Sprache im Computer lernen.
Aber alles ziemlich schnell wieder aufgegeben... 
Nun habe ich aber ein Ziel vor Augen, ich möchte etwas einem Sozialen Netzwerk ähnliches machen, also ein Dienst zum Nachrichten verschicken usw. . (Das wird dann evtl. auch hier dokumentiert. )
So habe ich mal meinen Admin gefragt. Er rät mir zu HTML, CSS, Javascript und PHP.
Daher bin ich schonmal auf SelfHTML unterwegs und lese mich durch.

Jetzt endlich meine Frage:
Habt ihr Tipps für mich?
Wie sollte ich lernen?
Wo sollte ich lernen?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Crysis nerd (23. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag fac3l3ss, schön dass du Interesse am Programmieren bekommen hast 

Also falls du das nicht schon gelesen hast, hier ein paar Informationen:
*HTML*: Muss man können, ist immerhin das Grundgerüst jeder Website. Ist wie XML eine markup language, d.h. keine richtige Programmiersprache. Das Prinzip von HTML hat man schnell verstanden, man muss es aber auch verstehen, um überhaupt über Websiten nachdenken zu dürfen. Die wichtigsten Befehle solltest du auch kennen, aber du brauchst nicht alles auswendig zu kennen. Man guckt es einfach eben nach.
*CSS*: Ist auch eine Beschreibungssprache. Sie ist dafür da, um die Website zu gestalten. Also auch wieder keine richtige Programmiersprache. Das Prinzip von CSS versteht man nach einiger Anwendung auch recht gut: Alles besteht aus Boxen oder Abschnitten und Boxen kann man ausrichten und designen. Allerdings ist ein gutes Design immer ein Haufen Arbeit, weil man meist jedes kleine Stückchen der Website designen sollte. Den Syntax hat man recht schnell drauf, die Befehle bzw. Namen der Eigenschaften nicht so gut. Aber das ist kein Problem, da brauchst du einfach einen guten Editor, der gibt dir sofort Vorschläge. Und sonst: Nachschlagen im Internet
*PHP*: Ist eine serverseitige Scriptsprache, d.h. man könnte sie schon als Programmiersprache bezeichnen. Sie besitzt Kontrollstrukturen und eine Menge Funktionen. Diese Scriptsprache brauchst du, um den Inhalt von Websiten dynamisch zu gestalten. Einfachstes Beispiel:

```
$timestamp = time();
$datum = date("d.m.Y",$timestamp);
echo $datum;
```
Das würde das aktuelle Datum ausgeben, welches sich immer ändert. PHP ist die Syntax recht wichtig, aber Syntax hat man mit der Zeit raus. Hier bestimmt man den Skill eines Programmiers an der Erfahrung. Wer mehr macht, kennt mehr Funktionen und mehr Tricks, um etwas zu lösen. 
*JS*: Ist eine clientseitige Scriptsprache. Sie ist dafür da, Websitencontent anzuzeigen oder zu verändern OHNE die Seite neu zu laden. Solltest du erstmal nicht umbedingt behandeln, oder nur im Hintergrund. Viele stört Javascript auf Websiten auch. 

Tipps für dich... tja, ein paar hätte ich vllt:

1. Das Soziale Netzwerk wird bei dir wohl noch ein bischen dauern. Dazu musst du auch noch MySQL lernen (was an sich zwar nich schwer ist) aber das einbinden in PHP bereitet vielen Anfängern Schwierigkeiten. Daher stell dir erstmal keine zu hohen Ansprüche. Fang mit kleinreren Aufgaben an

2. Ein paar Designtipps, auch wenn du die sicher erst viel später brauchst: Im moment kommen eckige Kästen mit Windows 8 wieder in den Trend. Gerade wurde die unterstützung von border-radius in den Internet Explorer implementiert, schon verändert sich der Trend  
Die Website sollte auf jeden Fall übersichtlich sein und nicht vollgestopft mit tausenden Informationen. Animationen kommen nur gut, wenn sie geschickt und nicht aufdringlich eingebaut sind. Von Gif animationen rate ich dir sowieso ab. Naja, ich bin aber auch kein Designer, daher rede ich wahrscheinlich gerade recht unschlaue Sachen ^_^ Das is jedenfalls so meine kleine Erfahrung

3. Wie sollst du lernen? Pfleißig, motiviert und not too much. Du kannst dir hin und wieder mal fertigen Code kopieren, aber danach solltest du dich dran setzen und versuchen ihn zu verstehen. Fang erstmal mit HTML an und danach kannst du mit simplem PHP anfangen. Setzt dir keine zu hohen Ziele aber gib nicht auf.



Sooo, das erstmal von mir.

mfg
Lukas


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (23. Januar 2012)

Also die kombination aus diesen beiden Tutorials, (übrigens beide vom gleichen autor) ist ne gute sache:
PHP-Kurs.com - PHP lernen und MySQL Tutorial mit vielen Beispielen
HTML lernen und die eigene Homepage erstellen - HTML Kurs / Seminar


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Januar 2012)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> (...)


 Danke für diesen langen und interessanten Beitrag! 
Ich bin wie gesagt schon auf SelfHTML unterwegs, mir ist klar, dass ich nicht sofort etwas zaubern kann - aber ich arbeite zu meinem Ziel hin, dass hlift mir ein wenig beim Lernen. 



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> (...)


 Die Seiten werde ich mir anschauen, danke schonmal! 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Im Anhang ist mein aktueller HTML-Spielplatz. Die "Seite" ist nur zum Testen, keine Angst!


----------



## derP4computer (23. Januar 2012)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Also die kombination aus diesen beiden Tutorials, (übrigens beide vom gleichen autor) ist ne gute sache:
> [url=http://www.php-kurs.com/]PHP-Kurs.com - PHP lernen und MySQL Tutorial mit vielen Beispielen[/url]
> HTML lernen und die eigene Homepage erstellen - HTML Kurs / Seminar


 Den HTML Kurs kann ich dir auch empfehlen und genauso diese Seite The W3C Markup Validation Service wenn man erst mal das Pfuschen angefangen hat, dann ist es schwer Fehler zu korrigieren.


----------



## DoctorCox (28. Januar 2012)

Hey,

also ich hab mein HMTL etc. zwar im Praktikum gelernt (so schwer ists nicht, nach 1 Woche konnte ich schon was recht ansehnliches (ohne Php) umsetzen...
Aber zurück zum Thema... Ne sehr gute Seite, mit der du arbeiten kannst, wenn du dich ein bisschen in HTML eingelesen hast ist:

Webdesign Tutorial

en bisschen HTML sollte man können aber weiterführend ist das ganz gut gemacht 

Gruß Cox


----------



## slayerms (10. Februar 2012)

ich machs kurz und knackig:

1.HTML
2.CSS
3.PHP
4.erweitert PHP + MYSQL

Tutorials zu allen Punkten findest du bei google oder kauf dir ein schönes buch von addison wesley etc.


----------



## Ahab (12. Februar 2012)

Für CSS im speziellen kann ich CSS4You empfehlen!

CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets


----------



## Frezy (13. Februar 2012)

Hey,

Wohl die besten Tutorials die du im Netz finden kannnst.

W3Schools Online Web Tutorials

Da hast du Kapitel die du durchgehen kannst und am Ende kannst du dein Wissen auch noch überprüfen.
Hat uns unser Lehrer immer durchgehen lassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------

